# 2013 CC Crank Position Sensor



## mcleod1445 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello there so I have a 2013 VW CC 2.0 TSI and lately its been cranking more than usual before it starts. Definitely not a battery or fuel issue because the code I got from the scanner was a P0322. So I narrowed it down to a crankshaft position sensor. Now my problem is i have been searching online to no end :banghead: and still can't find a diagram of where it's located on the block. Can anyone help me please? Thanks in advance


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Perfect timing, shop dap just released this video


----------



## mcleod1445 (Jun 21, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Perfect timing, shop dap just released this video


Thanks OEMplusCC but while the video is very informative it doesn't mention the location of the Crank Position or engine speed sensor as some people call it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It's behind the charge pipe (the pipe going from the intercooler to the throttle body)




















OR see here: 
http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...moving_and_installing_engine_speed_senderg28/


----------



## mcleod1445 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks snobrdrdan, I'll give it a look one of these days when I have time. I've been searching online tirelessly hopefully this is the correct location.


----------



## Rsimpson (May 28, 2019)

Hey did you figure out where it was I need to change this part as well


----------

